# Entry time limit for spouse visa



## ralphwf (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I am about to apply for spouse visa for my wife to come to the UK, once approved and issued, is there any time restrain to enter the UK? 

Many Thanks for answering


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ralphwf said:


> I am about to apply for spouse visa for my wife to come to the UK, once approved and issued, is there any time restrain to enter the UK?


On your visa, there are two dates: 'valid from' and 'valid until'. In theory you can delay your arrival right until the day before 'valid until'.

But in order to be eligible for renewal or indefinite leave to remain (depending on whether your visa was issued under the new or old rules), you need to spend a certain time in UK, and UKBA usually allows a leeway of 3 months, i.e. give you visa valid for 3 months longer than the minimum residence required. So you can delay your arrival by up to 3 months and you will still have lived in UK long enough for renewal or settlement. But I suggest you don't delay your arrival unduly, to give you enough cushion at the end of your visa validity, and also to allow for any unexpected periods out of UK.


----------



## ralphwf (Aug 30, 2012)

My visa will be under the new rules, so I gather it would be good idea to come to the UK within 3 months of the visa being issued then? For planning purpose, how long would it normally take for visa to be approved assuming all the documents and requirement are met?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ralphwf said:


> My visa will be under the new rules, so I gather it would be good idea to come to the UK within 3 months of the visa being issued then? For planning purpose, how long would it normally take for visa to be approved assuming all the documents and requirement are met?


Much less than 3 months, to give your wife maximum cushion to apply for renewal at the end of her 30-month (2.5-year) first period of probationary period (visa will be valid for 33 months). Try to arrive in UK within a few weeks of 'valid from' date. Remember you can ask to postdate your visa by up to 3 months, by putting in your travel date within 3 months of your application date. Be careful with this. If your visa is issued sooner than you expected and you want to come to UK sooner, you cannot arrive before 'valid from' date and UKBA won't change the date (issue a new visa).

In July, most applications made in Hong Kong for settlement took between one to 3 weeks, but I suspect it's longer now with a major rules change kicking in on 9th July.


----------



## ralphwf (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for your advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## AminSeyed (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Joppa,

I am a bit confuse , if the uk embassy give spouse visa for 33 month visa , it means its 3 month more than 2.5 years ( 30 months) - why does it make a different if i enter the country in first week or after 2 month ( before 3 month ) - you still need to apply for extension to visa near the end of 2.5 years?
thanks


----------

